# GW's offerings for 40K's 25th (only in stores)



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

On February 25, GW is offering some 40K anniversary items only available in stores. 

These items include the previously offered miniature of the Crimson Fist from the cover art. A mouse pad, some rubber bracelet things, a pin and a poster of the original R/T book cover art.

The poster is small, at only 420mm+297mm (16.5"+11.6") so no that interested.
The bracelets... not my style.
Mouse pad... I have a laptop.
A pin... doesn't fit my wardrobe style.
I personally will be trying to get my hands on the model as it has been sold out online. 

So, if anything interests you, head on over to your local GW on the 25th.

*LINK TO GW'S BLOGSPOT POST*


That is all...


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Unforgiven302 said:


> On February 25, GW is offering some 40K anniversary items only available in stores.
> 
> These items include the previously offered miniature of the Crimson Fist from the cover art. A mouse pad, some rubber bracelet things, a pin and a poster of the original R/T book cover art.
> 
> ...



Hmm i have to agree....I got the model already.....but the pin might be interesting! Not sure what the point of a junk mouse pad is though.....


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I would like a pin, already order 2 of the LE model.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

djinn24 said:


> I would like a pin, already order 2 of the LE model.


Would not amaze me if they only had 2 pins per store and had people fight over them....then mention there 25.99 each.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Pretty much the only thing i'd like is the pin... the rest of its crap to me.

I'd get the model, but that'd only be so i could resell it down the line for a profit... which i kinda assholey to the people who really want it but can't get one.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

GrizBe said:


> Pretty much the only thing i'd like is the pin... the rest of its crap to me.
> 
> I'd get the model, but that'd only be so i could resell it down the line for a profit... which i kinda assholey to the people who really want it but can't get one.


wait...i dont even see pictures of the pin did i miss them?

Edit:Never mind i forgot to click the arrow....ya i want one.


----------



## 18827 (Oct 23, 2009)

i'll pop down and grab a model or two as they were sold out. 
maybe grab a set of wristbands just to keep if there not too pricey, anything over £2 per wristband and they can keep it, unless they give a percentage to a charity, whuch is a long shot IMO:biggrin:


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

I'd go for the pin. Not much else they're offering interests me.


----------



## arlins (Sep 8, 2010)

zip all intereting me , wristband if its charity affiliated ( no if its not).


----------



## 18827 (Oct 23, 2009)

arlins said:


> zip all intereting me , wristband if its charity affiliated ( no if its not).


The help for heroes wristband is £2 and the money earned all goes back to the charity, so if their going to charge any more than that then really it should go to a charity and not the bosses pocket. don't see why they don't help out with H4H considering the amount of service men and women that are part of this hobby.


I will probably get the pin too. I just hope I get there before they sell out on that crimson fist mini, if not i'll have to wait for one of them nob-heads who buy 5 just to sell on ebay next month for a profit.


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

Aside from the mini not too interested, the pin isnt bad. The braclets are just ewww but if its for charity i would consider it, and i dont mind the poster so will probably get that


----------



## boreas (Dec 4, 2007)

Won't part of the money earned on bracelet sales go to the "A Codex for Sisters" charity? Oh well, still no reason to go into a GW store, as far as I'm concerned.

Phil


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Well GW just updated the website: http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/content/article.jsp?aId=20900015a

Apparently the pins are for free, but no word on the cost of anything else.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Getting one of the Chaos wristbands, and probably a pin (although I'll do a little work on it with a file and blade - no self-respecting Chaos player can wear a pure aquila).

Midnight


----------



## crabpuff (Aug 5, 2008)

djinn24 said:


> I would like a pin, already order 2 of the LE model.


Thanks now i cant get one geez......:grin:


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

I missed out on the model, so it seems like I might have to do an annoying 500km trip to get it... 

But that mouse mat, poster and pin would be a nice bonus to throw on top of it all.


----------



## 18827 (Oct 23, 2009)

GrizBe said:


> Well GW just updated the website: http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/content/article.jsp?aId=20900015a
> 
> Apparently the pins are for free, but no word on the cost of anything else.


Just checked my local, the pins are only for the first 10 people in store, but there will be chances to win them throughout the day.

I'm just going to get there for when it opens. I really want that mini


----------



## Metalsiege (Nov 3, 2009)

Doelago said:


> I missed out on the model, so it seems like I might have to do an annoying 500km trip to get it...


Braver than me.. I'm just gonna hold out that some bumpkin is gonna sell it somewhat cheap on eBay. :laugh:

Very disappointing anniversary items aside from the model. Could have make some bookmarks.. at least then I'd have something for my 40k books... :laugh: What makes it worse is that the closest GW store is just a hole in the wall with hardly a selection worth the long drive.


----------



## 18827 (Oct 23, 2009)

Metalsiege said:


> Braver than me.. I'm just gonna hold out that some bumpkin is gonna sell it somewhat cheap on eBay. :laugh:
> 
> Very disappointing anniversary items aside from the model. Could have make some bookmarks.. at least then I'd have something for my 40k books... :laugh: What makes it worse is that the closest GW store is just a hole in the wall with hardly a selection worth the long drive.


get some card, mess about with some images, print onto said card, cut and save yourself £20 :biggrin:


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

I really thought they may have pushed the boat out for this but it seems I was wrong, oh well.


----------



## 18827 (Oct 23, 2009)

normtheunsavoury said:


> I really thought they may have pushed the boat out for this but it seems I was wrong, oh well.



Did you want them to sacrifice Matt Ward to the chaos gods?:laugh:


25% off everything you buy on that day, would have been good.


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

The Matt Ward thing could have been good.

I just expected that they would have made more of an event out of their quarter century than a dodgy mouse matt and a poster. Sure, the mini is nice but that's about it, the rest of it is just meh!


----------



## 18827 (Oct 23, 2009)

that's true, IMO it is pretty much tat, that other companies would give away for free as advertising. 

It will be interesting to see how much they charge for that poster and the wristbands.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

i have no need of such trinkets and baubles, the wrinkles on my eyes and the ache in my back tells me how many bloody years we have been at this hobby


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

bitsandkits said:


> i have no need of such trinkets and baubles, the wrinkles on my eyes and the ache in my back tells me how many bloody years we have been at this hobby


You forgot the wrist that sounds like a cement mixer and the bloodlust urge to beat people with hefty senery.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

GrizBe said:


> You forgot the wrist that sounds like a cement mixer and the bloodlust urge to beat people with hefty senery.


my memory isn't what it was.....who are you people and why are you in my kitchen?


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

You are clos to a store aren't you K&B?


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

Uninspired drivel on offer here...


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Just got my 25th mini and man he looks sweet!!


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

***edit***


----------



## vetsgtnamaan (Feb 19, 2011)

Well they look interesting but with the nearest gw store 600km away meh.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

You have nice hands.

Midnight


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

MidnightSun said:


> You have nice hands.
> 
> Midnight


hahahaha, us engineers have to have our weekly manicure... :grin:


----------



## yukisaiko (Feb 6, 2012)

I have a store in town, so I want the pin and poster. Bought my fig online to have sent to the store.


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

Pretty much flatlines it for me. I'll pass.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

View attachment 959933272


View attachment 959933273


View attachment 959933274


View attachment 959933275


View attachment 959933276


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Mine just turned up, dunno if I should open it though. If I do I'll be using it for my Imperial Fists Heresy army, but something is making me want to save it.


----------



## 18827 (Oct 23, 2009)

well jell rev. :laugh:

I missed out on my last chance to get one I was too bloody ill, (willing to pay upto £30+post BTW anybody).

I've had a look on ebay but some cheeky fucks are asking upto £100 and all have 5 available (you know you want to shot arseholes like this, or is that me:biggrin.

hope to see you post some painted pics of it mate.


:ireful2:I only want the banner........ and my mummy now:cray:


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Jimmy: you should have said I could have picked on up. Remember the FW open day is on again soon too...


----------



## 18827 (Oct 23, 2009)

TheReverend said:


> Jimmy: you should have said I could have picked on up. Remember the FW open day is on again soon too...



I was going, I just woke up throwing up. i'll source one somewhere.

cheers tho dude.

FW will be at salute over excel too, i'll keep my fingers crossed, lol
http://www.salute.co.uk/


----------



## 18827 (Oct 23, 2009)

After phoning every GW in a 20mile radius and their customer service(who said to try an independent stockiest) I phoned my LFGS and they have ONE and its now saved just for me, yay. Que fist pump:yahoo: SOOOOOOO HAPPY


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

I better get mine by this Friday. My local GW didn't get theirs because no-one was at the store to receive the shipment. Still a tad angry over the fact I drove over an hour to pick up this preorder, prepaid mini and it wasn't there. Still can't believe the wrist band was $5, and poster was $8


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

Meh, if someone could get me one of those mousemats I'd appreciate it


----------



## 18827 (Oct 23, 2009)

Jace of Ultramar said:


> I better get mine by this Friday. My local GW didn't get theirs because no-one was at the store to receive the shipment. Still a tad angry over the fact I drove over an hour to pick up this preorder, prepaid mini and it wasn't there. Still can't believe the wrist band was $5, and poster was $8


Just seen that poster on eBay, you thought $8 was a lot.

Some people have more money than sense

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/WARHAMMER...Wargames_RL&hash=item3cc2ceede7#ht_500wt_1287


anyone else found things like this yet


EDIT: found more...... 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/WARHAMMER...oys_Wargames_RL&hash=item27c3ed68f5#ht_500wt_

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/WARHAMMER...Wargames_RL&hash=item27c3ed6dd3#ht_708wt_1270

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/WARHAMMER...Wargames_RL&hash=item27c3ed776a#ht_500wt_1287

Lost for words


----------



## reavsie (Oct 31, 2010)

£100 for the pin:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Warhammer...65?pt=UK_Toys_Wargames_RL&hash=item3cc2d7f9d9

Beat that!

Edit: To be fair, he is also offering the mini at the same price:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Limited-Edition-25th-Anniversary-Crimson-Fist-Space-Marine-Rare-/260966969325?pt=UK_Toys_Wargames_RL&hash=item3cc2d7efed


----------



## 18827 (Oct 23, 2009)

reavsie said:


> £100 for the pin:
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Warhammer...65?pt=UK_Toys_Wargames_RL&hash=item3cc2d7f9d9
> 
> ...


I just really cant believe people are willing to pay this already, if it was 10 years down the line and they were as rare a rocking horse shit then yea. but the day after?

I made a few calls this morning and got one of the CF minis at retail price from a not so local gaming store they told me they shut at 7 (the time i finish work at) but are willing to wait for me to come and pick it up, which makes them legends and I think I owe unending custom for the rest of my life, for that.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

to be honest Jimmy im surprised people were willing to pay for them in the first place


----------



## 18827 (Oct 23, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> to be honest Jimmy im surprised people were willing to pay for them in the first place



Apart from the mini which i think was a fair price, I totally agree.


----------



## reavsie (Oct 31, 2010)

Well, the one thing that I have learned is that next time I will buy as many as possible and retire rich.

Roll on 50 year anniversary.


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

If the 25th anniversary was anything to go by I wouldn't bother, the 50th will be a paper cup with Spez Mahreenz written on it in biro.

Really unimpressed with the way this has been handled, 'come to our store this weekend and spend some money and you can buy some crap!'


----------



## Revarien (Jul 20, 2011)

I drove 2.5hrs to get to my nearest GW...about 3.5 hrs before they opened, with a friend of mine...

We thought: if we have to be the first ones through the door to get the special items, then we would still get it.... if we had to be their all day to get the special stuff, then we would still get it.... if we had to win painting contests, we brought our best stuff to wait around for the contest...

We got there, they opened, and I purchased one of everything 'special' and that came with the 25th anniversary pin... and he had an extra iron halo pin too he threw in. My friend bought all but the figure and then the guy gave him a 'sticker lotto' game, guessing which of the 4 25th anniversary stickers had a mark behind it: my friend guessed right and won the pin. Soooo we were there for an hour and a half, got food at Fudruckers, and went back home, lol.

*edit* yes... I am the epitome of a fanatic at times... lol.


----------



## vetsgtnamaan (Feb 19, 2011)

So it turns out GW North America though my local indie store was a gw outlet and sent them all the stuff. So I guess I ended up with a poster and a fig after all rofl.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

They should have been giving everyone through the door a poster and wrist band for nothing as a thankyou for suppoeting them as a company for 25years or at least something along those lines


----------



## Turnip86 (Oct 7, 2011)

What ever happened to the massive GW blowout sales? When I first got into the hobby I pretty much started a marines army thanks to a sale event where they had boxes they were overstocked on piled up on the gaming tables, there were so many people in there that you could barely move and they were also giving a free plastic terminator to everyone through the door.

Then again GW actually makes a profit these days... I wonder why?


----------



## Too_hot_to_handle (Jan 4, 2007)

Went to my local gw and it was a pretty amazing day TBH. Didnt think i would have so much fun in a store at that kind of event, dont usal enjoy it when its crowded and you feel rushed. The guys there had put loads of effort into designing load of cool gaming events and how they made sure we all played ill never know. Reckon there were 100+ in the lakeside store at one point and its a pretty tiny store. I'd already ordered the mini which i picked up and looks sweet as. im glad i ordered mine as sod spending £50+ in a years time. i also got a mousemat, wasnt bothered about the other stuff though it was all gone by the time i got to the front of the queue. One guy i saw had a marine with the tinyiest air bubble ever, and the guy working there just gave him one of his without batting an eyelid.


----------



## Too_hot_to_handle (Jan 4, 2007)

was good they did one per customer for there stuff too, it was on all the posters and some guy was pissed they wouldnt sell him all they had left[what a douche].


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Well, after the debacle of this passed weekend, a friend (who is a previous LGS owner) and I are looking to open a store specifically aimed at the war gamer. None of the local stores do what he used to do and that's what we intend to try and bring back to our area. I really hope this pans out.


----------

